# PUDELPOINTERS



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =105&lpid=
Don't know anything about this guy- don't know the lineage but would assume that a huge percentage came out of 1 of the 2 kennels. 
Just thought I would throw it out there- I am certainly more than pleased with mine.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

A very interesting breed for sure! They are one of "ancestors" of the GWPs/DDs. I've not had the chance to hunt behind one, but I'd bet they make a great hunting companion.


----------

